# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Besoin d'informations urgentes, chaton trouvé

## Luli

Bonjour tout le monde, pour ceux qui me connaissent tous mes animaux vont bien, ce n'est pas la question. 

Ce matin Balafenn s'est mise à hurler a plein poumons en regardant le jardin et à se jeter contre les vitres et j'ai vite compris pourquoi : nous avons un petit squatteur.

Un chaton tabby. Je ne m'y connais pas assez pour donner son âge et son sexe. Il semble craintif mais sans plus et miaule désespérément.

J'ai appelé le vétérinaire, je l'emmène à 16h15 pour une lecture de puce et d'éventuels premiers soins que je suis prête à prendre en charge.

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu'il ne ressemble à aucun chat du voisinage donc c'est sûrement un petit errant non identifié. Et dans ce cas le vétérinaire m'a dit qu'il serait directement envoyé en fourrière. 

Il ne me dérange pas du tout et mes chats et chiens l'ont déjà accepté. J'ai de quoi faire une quarantaine. S'il n'a pas de propriétaires, il n'y a aucun moyen que je régularise sa situation chez le véto pour le mettre à mon nom histoire qu'il ne doive pas passer par la case fourrière ? Il est si petit...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses rapides.

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour Luli, 

Tu peux certainement le ramener chez toi, tu avertis la fourrière, la mairie, tu mets des annonces ( Pet alert, chat-perdu etc), voire tu apposes des affichettes dans ta ville pour rechercher un éventuel propriétaire, tu le gardes 10 jours (8 jours ouvrés) pour respecter le délai légal qui permet à cet éventuel propriétaire de se manifester et ensuite, si personne n'a réagi, tu le fais mettre à ton nom.

Edit : tu peux contacter les autres vétos aussi, et le ou les refuges de ton secteur pour signaler qu'il est chez toi, toujours dans l'idée de permettre à un éventuel propriétaire qui en ferait la démarche de le retrouver.

----------


## GADYNETTE

Moi, perso, à part l'emmener chez le véto...je ne ferais rien. Vu que vous avez un gros coup de coeur, gardez le....je ne pense pas qu'il appartienne à quelqu'un car sinon, le petit "tabby" ne serait pas dans votre jardin....tenez nous au courant (avec une petite photo car il doit être super mignon). Merci

----------


## Luli

Petit squatteur a eu très peur quand j'ai tenté de l'attraper - et de mon gros chien - là il se cache. Je lui laisse le temps de se détendre, tous mes animaux sont rentrés. Un parc temporaire est prêt pour l'y mettre avec de l'eau fraîche en attendant le véto. 

Je m'en veux d'avoir échoué de l'attraper, j'espère qu'il va bien, je ne l'entends plus miauler.

----------


## Luli

Histoire de faire une update : ça y est petit squatteur est en sécurité. Mon amoureux a un feeling incroyable avec les animaux, une fois rentré du travail il a réussi à attirer le petit et a l'attraper tout simplement a la main, sans même que le petit ne se rebiffe.

Il est dans une grande cage de quarantaine avec de l'eau fraîche, une pâtée qu'il a dévorée, et des alaises. En attendant la visite véto demain on a fait un examen rapide, il a des écoulements aux yeux, il est certainement parasité, un peu farouche mais pas sauvage. Il est fou amoureux de mes deux chats et cherchait désespérément à leur faire des câlins. Évidemment ils sont séparés par mesure d'hygiène.

Si il n'est pas identifié, je prendrais en charge ses soins et il restera soit chez moi soit chez ma belle-soeur.

J'essaie de mettre des photos du petit.

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## Luli

Des nouvelles du petit gars. Il a vu le véto samedi dernier, son état était meilleur qu'espéré. Évidemment pas identifié et une solide conjonctivite. 6 semaines et 500 grammes. Hors de question de le mettre à la fourrière, nous l'avons ramené à la maison en cage de quarantaine, mis du collyre toutes les 2h sur indications du véto. 
On partait sur des semaines de sociabilisation, en réalité dès le lendemain un miracle, il est venu vers nous en ronronnant. Plus de diarrhées malgré qu'il dévorait, apparemment il avait eu très faim.

Sa quarantaine est finie, il est actuellement dans le salon dans une très grande cage de sociabilisation avec une litière et plein de jouets (auparavant il était sur alèses pour que je puisse surveiller ses besoins et tout désinfecter.) Il a compris instinctivement comment utiliser la litière et est parfaitement propre depuis. Il est câlin, adore grimper partout et les jouets suspendus. Il est régulièrement en liberté dans le salon.

On a vérifié Pet alert, demandé au véto, cherché des affichettes dans tout le quartier : personne ne le cherche. Il restera donc avec nous, sera vacciné, identifié, deparasité (le véto souhaite qu'il atteigne le kilo) et castré a 6 mois, ce après quoi il sera libre de retourner au jardin s'il le souhaite. Nous l'avons appelé Belem en hommage à feu la maman de notre chienne Balafenn (née Kashmir)

(PS : le post de la dénommée Belem : http://www.rescue-forum.com/nont-pas-eu-chance-110/belem-maman-nee-2013-avec-4-chiots-sortis-lequarrissage-181217/)

----------

